# Valentines day ...



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Whats everybody got planned?

Ladies - what would YOU like to be treated to?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

single for the first v-day since i was 18 so going out to find a nice new lady


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Shouldn't this be in the flame room?

Media hyped drivel [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Don't succumb to the commerical hype and over priced Valentines rubbish.

Do something a bit different, release your creative talents and help a real broken heart:

Real valentine appeal


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm taking my wife to a hotel near Bath for the weekend - relaxation break with spa, sauna, massages etc.

Not really succumbed to the commercial hype as we were going away anyway - it just happens to be that weekend. It's also the first weekend away on our own since my first daughter was born.......nearly 10 years ago  - I think we deserve it


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

Managed to find my g'friend a pair of genuine UGG boots. Had them for a while but thought she might be a little disappointed to have nothing for Valentines.

Watch those brownie points roll in..


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I refuse to go out on the 14th - Restaurants cram a load of extra tables in, hassle you to finish and hike the prices. The service is dreadful and the food is usually very poor.

We're going to our fave restaurant the night before, when it's the way it should be. I won't be buying presents or anything for Mrs. M - Not into that whole "buy a present every time Hallmark/Clinton Cards tells you to" thing. The 13th is a good "compromise" since we both get a great meal, we go to the restaurant regularly anyway and she thinks it's all for Valentine's day, which - trust me - It ain't.

Sorted.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

agree with the comments above, but its an awkward one

women like valentines day

me, i think its more sh*t invented by corporations to fleece more money, like easter, for instance

as bill hicks would say, what kind of race would celebrate the ressurection of jesus by pretending a giant bunny delivers chocolate easter eggs

one that puts more value on the money in your pocket above everything else, thats what

we'll go out for a nice drink, but they'll be no card, flowers or gifts. i do that all year, so i'll be damned if i;m going to do it on a certain day at inflated prices

hopefully the missus will (again) put up with my anti-corporate hype/marketing nonsense attitude


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> I refuse to go out on the 14th - Restaurants cram a load of extra tables in, hassle you to finish and hike the prices. The service is dreadful and the food is usually very poor.
> 
> Sorted.


I quite agree with you. I don't "celebrate" V day as I think it's a complete waste of time. Used to p*ss the bird off at the start, but now she's accepts it! 

Oh yeah, another thing that winds me up. It seems mostly men who end up paying to "celebrate" V Day e.g. dinner/chocolates/flowers/hotels etc...why can't the women pay instead? Â  End of the day, it's mostly the women who wants these damn chocolatesflowers/dinner etc....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I quite agree with you. I don't "celebrate" V day as I think it's a complete waste of time. Used to p*ss the bird off at the start, but now she's accepts it!


Me neither. I had a long term relationship with a girl at school and we broke up every year because she moaned about not being showered with gifts. Daft bint.



> Oh yeah, another thing that winds me up. It seems mostly men who end up paying to "celebrate" V Day e.g. dinner/chocolates/flowers/hotels etc...why can't the women pay instead?  End of the day, it's mostly the women who wants these damn chocolatesflowers/dinner etc....


Ah but it's worth it if she sucks your ****

(Please can we move this to the flame room?)


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Phil

so you saying V day is a form of glorified prostitution???


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

Im single again  suppose it saves on prezzies though! :. No ladies interested in a 23yr old copper........ 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Waste of time, money and effort


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

> Im single again  interested in a 23yr old copper........ Â 8)


Are you wearing your uniform and do you have your handcuffs and truncheon with you ? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

Erm no and no.....my pants are ripped from last night! and the rest of my gear is at the station, if you saw some of the people who have worn my bracelets it would put you off........ i dont like touching them!sorry to ruin the image! :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

> Erm no and no.....my pants are ripped from last night! and the rest of my gear is at the station, if you saw some of the people who have worn my bracelets it would put you off........ i dont like touching them!sorry to ruin the image! :-/


Pity :-/
good night last night then, 
naked is fine 
Thats ok I'll bring mine ;D
and what don't you like touching, perhaps I can help 
don't worry the image it still looking good :-*
;D


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> Pity Â :-/
> good night last night then, Â
> naked is fine Â
> Thats ok I'll bring mine Â ;D
> ...


Was that a valentine rhyme? very sweet! :-*
I thought all women loved fireman anyway? im afraid of heights so that was always out!! so easter bunny looks like you're my valentine ;D


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Got a Hotel suite booked @ the MalMaison in Leeds for me and mi lady. Were gonna go to a cool restaurant called the 'Room' just round the corner from the hotel and then move on to 'Townhouse' to rock the night away and get totally smashed, lol! Any1 else in leeds that wants to perhaps hook up for a nite in the town? G ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

> Was that a valentine rhyme? very sweet! :-*
> I thought all women loved fireman anyway? im afraid of heights so that was always out!! so easter bunny looks like you're my valentine ;D


 :-* [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :-*

;D


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

[smiley=sick2.gif] jeeess.. get a room quick!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys you are completely missing the point here.

Second only to denying your long term g/f a wedding with all the trimmings, refusing to celebrate Valentines Day is shooting yourself in the foot big time. Please understand that just because it makes no difference to you, and just because she appears not to mind *does not* mean that she doesnt want you to surprise her. The money you spend on a card, a bunch of roses and a small gift will be paid back to you in incremental sexual favours many many times over. All the more so if you never usually remember these things.

Just do it Â ;D


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> Guys you are completely missing the point here.
> 
> Second only to denying your long term g/f a wedding with all the trimmings, refusing to celebrate Valentines Day is shooting yourself in the foot big time. Please understand that just because it makes no difference to you, and just because she appears not to mind *does not* mean that she doesnt want you to surprise her. The money you spend on a card, a bunch of roses and a small gift will be paid back to you in incremental sexual favours many many times over. All the more so if you never usually remember these things.
> 
> Just do it Â ;D


Rub it in why don't you?? :'(


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Guys you are completely missing the point here.
> 
> Second only to denying your long term g/f a wedding with all the trimmings, refusing to celebrate Valentines Day is shooting yourself in the foot big time. Please understand that just because it makes no difference to you, and just because she appears not to mind *does not* mean that she doesnt want you to surprise her. The money you spend on a card, a bunch of roses and a small gift will be paid back to you in incremental sexual favours many many times over. All the more so if you never usually remember these things.
> 
> Just do it ;D


And you've missed my (and obviously many others' point) Louise. Valentines day isn't about loving someone. You don't need a "day" to love someone. Valentines day is all about giving money to vendors of flowers, cards and chocolate which women are supposed to like. It's about selfish glutony. And it's about making ugly people feel truly shit about themselves. 
It makes a big difference to me. I don't want to pretend to my girlfriend that I love her by a token gesture once a year, even if it does result in fellatio.  I want to show her by being there, treating the both of us occasionally and giving her a regular seeing to.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Got a Hotel suite booked @ the MalMaison in Leeds for me and mi lady. Were gonna go to a cool restaurant called the 'Room' just round the corner from the hotel and then move on to 'Townhouse' to rock the night away and get totally smashed, lol! Any1 else in leeds that wants to perhaps hook up for a nite in the town? G ;D


i believe gaz and jan are up for that sort of thing ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> And you've missed my (and obviously many others' point) Louise. Valentines day isn't about loving someone. You don't need a "day" to love someone. Valentines day is all about giving money to vendors of flowers, cards and chocolate which women are supposed to like. It's about selfish glutony. And it's about making ugly people feel truly shit about themselves.
> It makes a big difference to me. I don't want to pretend to my girlfriend that I love her by a token gesture once a year, even if it does result in fellatio. Â  I want to show her by being there, treating the both of us occasionally and giving her a regular seeing to. Â


I know that celebrating Valentines Day has nothing to with how much you love someone : I'm just saying that - given a choice - nearly all women would rather be surprised with flowers or a gift than get nothing.

Women also use it as a "rolling road session" for their relationships - they gauge this year vs last and swap notes with their friends afterwards to see who got the most thoughtful surprises (NOT the most expensive). There is pride/kudos in having a partner who whisks you away for a weekend/prepares you your favourite breakfast in bed/books cinema tickets to a chick-flick, believe me...

L


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> rolling road session"


T7,

You hit the nail on the head, i'm treating the GF to a nice trip to Biscter i'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

We're off to Centre Parcs in Elveden forest 

The executive Villa's have your own Sauna/Steam Room on your Balcony ;D

JUst a way of banking my brownie points and havie a shed load of fun in the process


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It doesn't need to be a hotel or flowers? It is too boring. What about a sex toy? Be different, be daring and have fun with the new present. 

Also Valentine's days are celebrated differently in each age and phase of the relationship. If you are in a young relationship or you are not married, tends to be more exciting. If you are married for a few years, then things are different. It is normal progression of any relationship and perfectly normal. But some nice surprises from time to time, that don't have to relate to Valentine's date are a must.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> It doesn't need to be a hotel or flowers? It is too boring. What about a sex toy? Be different, be daring and have fun with the new present.


Straying towards the flame room here.

So are you telling us your ideal Valentine's present is a butt plug then?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Straying towards the flame room here.
> 
> So are you telling us your ideal Valentine's present is a butt plug then?


You want me to tell you what your partner likes? You should know better this...not me.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Just one red rose would be enough!

T7, I totally agree with your sentiments. 
Doubt I'll get anything though, hubby thinks it is all a waste of money.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> The money you spend on a card, a bunch of roses and a small gift will be paid back to you in incremental sexual favours many many times over. All the more so if you never usually remember these things.
> 
> Just do it Â ;D


So why don't YOU spend some money on roses and small gifts on your partner, and this will be paid back in incremental sexual favours many many times over. Works both ways..  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I cannot _POSSIBLY_ describe what my partner will get from me if he surprises me on Valentines Day - even in the Flame room....

Let me just say it would be beyond your wildest dreams.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Shall I come down the night before, so you can wake up with me ;D



> I cannot _POSSIBLY_ describe what my partner will get from me if he surprises me on Valentines Day - even in the Flame room....
> 
> Let me just say it would be beyond your wildest dreams.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Shall I come down the night before, so you can wake up with me ;D


 : oh alright then Â  
but don't overpromise and underdeliver...

:-*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

overpromise and underdeliver... me? :
You've got me confused me with some builder...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Let me just say it would be beyond your wildest dreams.


So you've got a sister then, Louise?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Two


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Two


Oh god that's too much. I'll be back in a minute


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I thought the sisters were part of the deal ;D I've got enough "romance" to go around... :


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> It doesn't need to be a hotel or flowers? It is too boring. What about a sex toy? Be different, be daring and have fun with the new present. Â
> 
> Also Valentine's days are celebrated differently in each age and phase of the relationship. If you are in a young relationship or you are not married, tends to be more exciting. If you are married for a few years, then things are different. It is normal progression of any relationship and perfectly normal. But some nice surprises from time to time, that don't have to relate to Valentine's date are a must. Â


"Here you are Kath - I hope you like it"

(Rustling of wrapping paper)

"Oh....Er....How nice - A Double Intruder. Thank you darling"


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> "Here you are Kath - I hope you like it"
> 
> (Rustling of wrapping paper)
> 
> "Oh....Er....How nice - A Double Intruder. Thank you darling"


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I thought the sisters were part of the deal ;D I've got enough "romance" to go around... :


I told you that they are really looking forward to meeting you Â


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> even if it does result in fellatio. Â  I want to show her by being there, treating the both of us occasionally and giving her a regular seeing to. Â


It was all going so well up until this point......Suddenly the Angel of truth manifests itself. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Does that also apply to your friends 8)



> I told you that they are really looking forward to meeting you Â


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Most of them - they've said they'll believe it when they see it ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sounds like a good deal then... 8)

Shall I cook?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Sounds like a good deal then... 8)
> 
> Shall I cook?


Yes please...

(but it's meant to be a surprise... :)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I don't think you'll be too disappointed 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Isn't it lovely? Nutts and T7 (as well as her two sisters) are meeting up. Mark will be offering the starters and main course...I though about contributing the dessert! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think Lou may be looking for a better guy than I can possibly be... She such a fantastic lady, I reckon she deserves only the best!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Isn't it lovely? Nutts and T7 (as well as her two sisters) are meeting up. Mark will be offering the starters and main course...I though about contributing the dessert! Â ;D


Can't you tell he's just teasing V?

:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And I thought about joining the teasing too.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Does that also apply to your friends 8)


only if you clean our cars and treat T to a Valentine she will never forget  ;D


----------

